# New Saddle Decision - Specialized Avatar vs. Terry Fly Ti?



## rharrell (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm upgrading several components on my new Cervelo, and the only thing I have left to replace is the saddle. It currently has a Selle Italia Gel Flow saddle, which is pretty stiff. I don't plan on doing any serious racing, I don't care about weight, and I'm just looking for the most comfortable saddle I can find short of the huge granny saddles. Anyone have experience with the Specialized Avatar or the Terry Fly Ti saddles? From what I've read, these look like two of the best options for overall comfort and price value. The guy at my local bike shop praised the Avatar... but then again they are Specialized dealers! Thanks guys.


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

*Try some out*

There is no way of knowing what saddle you will find comfortable without trying them out. Also, it's the one component (other than a properly-sized frame, I guess) that makes the most difference in terms of on-bike comfort. Looks/hardness mean nothing. The saddles I find most comfortable (Brooks, Aliante) are not heavily padded (or in the case of the Brooks saddle, not padded at all) and actually are more comfortable to me than a well-padded saddle. It's the shape and support that matter, but it depends on the person. Competitive Cyclist has a saddle demo program that I think is great for somebody looking to try different top-end saddles. Or maybe get your LBS to loan you the Avatar saddle he praised. Or eBay some saddles to try. I wouldn't skimp; it's probably the worst place on the bike to do that.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*What he said...*

...but I just switched to an Avatar for all my road bikes, and it's the best. Remember, it comes in 3 widths, and the dealer can measure you to figure out which one is your best fit...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I have the Specialized Avatar on my Cervelo RS; but ironically have a new Selle Italia Flite Gel Flo Max on the shelf waiting to replace the Avatar. The Avatar has chrome rails, where the Selle has Vanox (a synthetic titanium). I haven't taken the Avatar on anything over 30 miles, so I am trying to give it some miles and once I start feeling the rails on goes the Selle.

Avatar is not bad if you are sitting where you are suppose to be. As mentioned, it has 3 sizes and my fat @$$ needed the larger size (as is why I also chose the Selle Flite Max). If the seat bones are in the saddle and you are not riding anywhere else, it is very comfortable. I'm not saying it's bad on the nose, it's just very comfortable on the seat (which is where you should be).

I actually wish the Avatar came with titanium or carbon rails. I plan on doing many 50 mile plus rides next year. Try www.wekeepyoucycling.com they have great prices on saddles. I was trying to get one on e-bay but was always out bid.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

As far as comfort is concerned....there's really no such thing as "upgrading" a saddle. Only changes.

What makes it even tougher is that more padding doesn't always equal feeling like there's more padding.

In addition to the web site mentioned above.....most of the shops I know of will let you try a saddle and bring it back (as long as it's not trashed) to try another until you hit paydirt. You could always hit the lottery buying one based on research but unfortunately there's not substitute for riding them.

I agree some of those Sell Italia Gel Flows are hard and stiff. You'd think just getting one softer would take care of that hard feeling but it doesn't work that way.
Good luck.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

I tried a Specialized Avatar and hated it, but I use a Specialized Sonoma Gel on my MTB though. I've also tried Selle Italia SLK Gel Flow, Selle Italia Signo Gel Flow, San Marco Rolls and finally settled on a Selle SMP Stryke Pro. Saddles are highly personal things. What works for me is unlikely to work for you. Every person's a$$ is different. Some people enjoy riding on things that to me would be only marginally better than a red hot poker. Asking other people what they use is generally an exercise in futility and a good way to waste a lot of money on saddles. One thing you should do is go to a Specialized dealer and have your sit bones measured with the ass-o-meter. Then you will have a better idea if you need a narrow or wider saddle. If, according to the ass-o-meter your sit bones are 150mm apart, you probably don't want to buy a saddle that only measure 140mm at the widest part.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*"feeling the rails"?*



Tommy Walker said:


> I have the Specialized Avatar on my Cervelo RS; but ironically have a new Selle Italia Flite Gel Flo Max on the shelf waiting to replace the Avatar. The Avatar has chrome rails, where the Selle has Vanox (a synthetic titanium). I haven't taken the Avatar on anything over 30 miles, so I am trying to give it some miles and once I start feeling the rails on goes the Selle.
> 
> I actually wish the Avatar came with titanium or carbon rails. I plan on doing many 50 mile plus rides next year..


The Avatar's rails are hollow cromoly steel (steel alloy containing chromium and molybdenum), not "chrome." "Vanox" is Selle Italia's name for a steel alloy containing some vanadium and titanium. It's probably a tiny bit lighter than the cromoly rails on the other saddles, but that's about all the difference.

What does rail material have to do with 50-mile rides? Saddle rails flex very little, regardless of material. The shell and padding, and the method of attachment of rails to shell, all affect comfort, but different rail materials are mainly a weight/marketing game.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> The Avatar's rails are hollow cromoly steel (steel alloy containing chromium and molybdenum), not "chrome." "Vanox" is Selle Italia's name for a steel alloy containing some vanadium and titanium. It's probably a tiny bit lighter than the cromoly rails on the other saddles, but that's about all the difference.
> 
> What does rail material have to do with 50-mile rides? Saddle rails flex very little, regardless of material. The shell and padding, and the method of attachment of rails to shell, all affect comfort, but different rail materials are mainly a weight/marketing game.


Appreciate your comments, I was told by a friend of mine that I should actually look at carbon rails because after so many miles you start feeling the rails.

I purchased the Avatar because when I bought the bike that was about the best choice in the shop (threw out the San Marco Ponza that came with the bike) and I definately bought into the sit bone measurement that Specialized has.

After comments, reviews, Forums, etc mainly on Roadbike Review I closed in on the Selle Italia Gel Flite Max, mainly because it is a wider saddle. I am in the trial and error process and the Avatar will stay on my bike until I can get a few long rides in.

I thought about getting the saddles from competative cyclist, but IMHO unless you are goiing to do several long rides; it's hard to tell if it is a great saddle or not.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

Tommy Walker said:


> Appreciate your comments, I was told by a friend of mine that I should actually look at carbon rails because after so many miles you start feeling the rails.


Exactly what does your friend say the rails "feel" like? I personally think he's BSing you.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

I bought a Terry Fly gel after reading rave reviews only to replace it recently with a Brooks B17. Experience is your best bet.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I've used both of those saddles. The Terry was the more comfortable of the two, but I ended up with crotch numbness after 2-3 hours. I ended up with a Selle SMP Glider. Expensive, but I consider it the best bike purchase I've ever made, apart from my custom Marinoni frame.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

BlueGrassBlazer said:


> I bought a Terry Fly gel after reading rave reviews only to replace it recently with a Brooks B17. Experience is your best bet.


I saw your post on the B17 Brooks, it looks great.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

You might take a look at Cobb saddles. So far I've found mine to be quite a nice saddle. Firm padding, no pressure on the taint, very good mobility (no rubbing of the back or inner thigh muscles). Plus you can email him if you have questions.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Anything that dosent act like a jackhammer for your colon is good. Get a Brooks.


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

I have a Terry Fly Ti and a Brooks. I really like both. I will probably switch the Terry to a Brooks in the future.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Let the butt decide. That is all I have to say.


----------



## bmc41fish (Jul 12, 2009)

moved


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

Tommy Walker said:


> I saw your post on the B17 Brooks, it looks great.


It feels great but I'm having trouble getting it set up just right. I almost have it tuned in though and it gets better with each ride.


----------



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

Brooks Shallow........cannot go wrong.......


----------

